# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Πωλειται AXIS M1025 Network Camera Smallest HDTV 1080p

## KOKAR

AXIS M1025 Network CameraSmallest HDTV 1080p camera with HDMITM and edge storage

https://www.axis.com/files/datasheet...76_en_1712.pdf

53389245_361642638015172_870235377183490048_n.jpg

53577975_822239154777527_9155643928765005824_n.jpg

τιμη 35€

----------

